
Medtronics open-sourcing design files for their ventilator is a publicity stunt - Osiris30
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1wrin8FYtEo
======
rustyvz
Follow up: eevBLAB #73 - Medtronics Open Ventilator + Others UPDATE - YouTube
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TltM74rNasM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TltM74rNasM)

